# Go Dawgs Getting Grandaddy Started On the Right Foot #35



## elfiii (Mar 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Mar 8, 2018)

*Go Dawgs*

Go Dawgs !!


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 8, 2018)

Dawgs WIN!!!! Bring on KY


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2018)

You left Granddaddy out Lee.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> You left Granddaddy out Lee.



How bow dah Charlie?


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 8, 2018)

GO DAWGS starting off the the new GO DAWGS thread! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!

New thread!!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 8, 2018)

Go Dogs and nice win over Mizz.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2018)

Great recovery Lee.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs playing their 3rd game in three day against a team that has not played one game yet.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 9, 2018)

Roll Tide Roll!

Go Dawgs and Vols suck!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Missouri.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 9, 2018)

Go Friday afternoon Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm with Elfiii, go Dawgs on a Friday afternoon!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Mar 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs beat Kentucky


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs working on a Friday night! !!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs that ran out of gas in the second half today. They should win more regular season games, it they dont want to get involved in a tournament that is stacked against a team with no byes, much less two byes.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 10, 2018)

GO DAWGS now y'all get out there and enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2018)

GO DAWGS! Get fired up! It's Saturday in Athens!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Thanks Mrs. 22 that was awesome!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2018)

Go Dawg.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 10, 2018)

roll tide and go semenoles


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a drizzly Saraday afternoon.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs staying dry today!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a rainy Sunday morning.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2018)

We will never get this one closed before G Day.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2018)

Wonder if K-ro, is from Cairo. Go Dawgs down in Syrupmaker country.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2018)

And used to be the pickle capital of the world.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Woke up to a sprinkling of snow this morning. .......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 12, 2018)

Go Noles throwing it back for the spring game


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 12, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Woke up to a sprinkling of snow this morning. .......



What?  I did wake up to some rain this morning. We need some rain around here.



SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles throwing it back for the spring game



Hey bro! Glad to see they let you go home. Just don't be trying to take that ankle bracelet off again. You can't fool them! 

GO DAWGS AND CABBAGE-PICKING THUGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2018)

I did not even know that S&S had got out.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Omega.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a sunny Monday afternoon!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Large and in charge at work!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 12, 2018)

Don't worry boys. Doesn't matter, in or out, I'm still going to post on here.

Go Noles


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 12, 2018)

Go dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs up early with the granddaughter!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the sun!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 13, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Don't worry boys. Doesn't matter, in or out, I'm still going to post on here.
> 
> Go Noles



See you came out with a bad attitude. I was hoping they would reform you S&S.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs wishing Spring would come back.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Mar 13, 2018)

Go DAWGS in the new thread


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Funston Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Mar 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Getting close to going home time!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs and a daily Vols suck!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2018)

From the endless winter in the Blue Grass, Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

Go DAWGS from a quiet Athens town. UGA on Spring break!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Mar 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Suwanee, GA just waiting on opening day of turkey season.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs thinking Granddaddy is ready for G Day.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs on the Mountain.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 15, 2018)

Go working Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready for the weekend!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2018)

Roll Tide


----------



## elfiii (Mar 16, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide



Plain ole Go Dawgs since 6 is starting to get his stride back.

Hang tough Bro.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs and roll tide!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide



You dont know how good it is to hear you say that 6. We missed you.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Go 6!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 16, 2018)

Good to see you brother 6!

Dawgs and Florida in a good one in softball right now. Currently tied 3 all. http://www.espn.com/watch?id=3305218

GO DAWGS!
BEAT FLORIDA!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 16, 2018)

Dawgs get the 5-4 dramatic win over those hated gators! 

GO DAWGS WATCHING DAWG SOFTBALL AND ENJOYING IT!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 17, 2018)

Go Dogs and the little school in Maryland that eliminated mighty Virginia last night ,#16 seed took out #1 for the first time ever....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs having a bright future in college football.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs enjoying a lazy day of nothing!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs blowing off the driveway and getting nervous stares from the cat!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs finished mowing the yard!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs. Linda and I spent most of the afternoon on the cattle kingdom, watching the new cows and the Turkeys. Oh yeah we also saw a herd of deer down there.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2018)

Go KyDawg herding cow's! !!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2018)

Sunday morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in  Crossland Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 19, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Thomasville, GA


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2018)

Wish I was in Thomas County. They got some fine places to eat there. I will probably spend some times there when I head to Moultrie in about 2 weeks.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 19, 2018)

GO DAWGS bracing for potentially severe weather tonight and tomorrow, here along the coast. Praying for the best!  

Y'all be safe, bros!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Hunkering down for the storms heading this way!!!!!

Y'all boys stay safe now!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Timer (Mar 20, 2018)

*go*

let me say it too.... very funny..... wish I had time to be on here nonstop saying go dawgs....


----------



## elfiii (Mar 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs with lots of time on their hands.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 20, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Wish I was in Thomas County. They got some fine places to eat there. I will probably spend some times there when I head to Moultrie in about 2 weeks.



George and Louie's Fresh Seafood Restaurant on Remington Ave.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 20, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs with lots of time on their hands.



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs no having to work 20 hours a day to get by.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs on Pro Day.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Patton Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs paying extra taxes because the tax man says they rich.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs glad they are poor!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs in KY!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Dawsonville!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Madison County!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 23, 2018)

GO DAWGS all over the world!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 23, 2018)

Ready for G Day but not the 4 pm kick off.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs loaded up and fixing to head out for opening day of turkey season.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a rainy Saturday morning in Kentucky.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 24, 2018)

GO DAWGS schooling gobblers and tending grills on this fine Saturday!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 24, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs on a rainy Saturday morning in Kentucky.



Sorry, wasn't trying to rub it in, boss! 

GO DAWGS one more gin!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2018)

I will be in South Georgia in less than two weeks.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs on the edge of a clover field hoping to get lucky.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 24, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs on the edge of a clover field hoping to get lucky.



GO DAWGS being distracted by their phone while HUGE gobblers slip by!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Thinking of a new sig line! 

"I don't always turkey hunt, but when I do its with a trot line and treble hooks"

How does that sound? ????


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 24, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Thinking of a new sig line!
> 
> ...



I've actually seen a dead gobbler hanging from a trotline in a large river swamp I used to hunt. A guy in our club would put lines out for catfish when then river would rise, and that was one of his lines that he forgot to take down. Once the swamp was dry, I reckon he flew into it. It was a nice gobbler, too. 

In other news, I'm seeing that Bacarri Rambo is back with the Georgia team again. Not sure what to think about it, but hey, as long as he's not baking brownies for the team, I reckon it's all good! https://www.dawgnation.com/football...mbo-is-back-with-the-georgia-football-program


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 24, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs!



roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 24, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS. WESUCK!








yes you do.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 25, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I've actually seen a dead gobbler hanging from a trotline in a large river swamp I used to hunt. A guy in our club would put lines out for catfish when then river would rise, and that was one of his lines that he forgot to take down. Once the swamp was dry, I reckon he flew into it. It was a nice gobbler, too.
> 
> In other news, I'm seeing that Bacarri Rambo is back with the Georgia team again. Not sure what to think about it, but hey, as long as he's not baking brownies for the team, I reckon it's all good! https://www.dawgnation.com/football...mbo-is-back-with-the-georgia-football-program




Saw that too. Maybe it will work out......


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 25, 2018)

Sunday morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 25, 2018)

It's a great day to be a Dawg fan!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs putting cameras in the showers.......


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 25, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> yes you do.



   

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 25, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> roll tide sux



We know that already. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs, waiting on spring to get here! So over winter weather!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 26, 2018)

GO DAWGS on this cold and windy evening.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 27, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dawgs putting cameras in the showers.......



 what did slayer do now?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2018)

Lol, Go Dawgs!


----------



## joepuppy (Mar 27, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> what did slayer do now?



He's hunting a new job after taking the equipment manager position to a new level.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 27, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> what did slayer do now?





joepuppy said:


> He's hunting a new job after taking the equipment manager position to a new level.



Haters gonna hate! I got some good pictures before I was busted!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 28, 2018)

GO DAWGS getting up just to type GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 28, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> what did slayer do now?



He's sharpening lawnmower blades as we speak.

Reading your post reminded me of that photo of Ol Red in the hot tub. Was Ol Red the equipment manager??


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 28, 2018)

Go Noles Go


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs with nothing to say except Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs, I found some more turkey sign today!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Watch Ole Big Ben!  https://www.dawgnation.com/football...e-strength-by-lifting-160-pounds-with-one-arm


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

I just read the article! !!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2018)

Might take us a year or two, but we are building the best OL in the Nation. Can you even imagine what those young RB's gonna do behind that OL?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2018)

This team is gonna have a lot of youngsters on it, and I can tell yall right now, if we lose a game, the boo birds will turn out in force.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2018)

This will be the youngest team that CKS has had.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2018)

We will learn a lot more about Kirby this year than we did in the first two years. Most of CMR's players will be gone.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2018)

I think we gonna like the end product, even if it dont come this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2018)

Where is Rip?


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Offensively,  overall,  we may be better than last year.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 28, 2018)

Go Dogs not losing 1 single game


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs for not being Noles! Thank you God!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 29, 2018)

Go Noles taking the dogs to the pound


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2018)

You must have got rained out today SS.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 29, 2018)

Go dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 29, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> You must have got rained out today SS.



No rain down here. I got promoted! We got a new guy to do the grunt work. This feller must be a heck of a deer hunter. His toolbox is slap full of trail cams. Says he used to work with the Bulldogs. Equipment manager or something.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 29, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 29, 2018)

GO DAWGS reading the GO DAWGS thread! GO TROLLS just getting in from the cabbage fields that couldn't wait to post in this thread!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 30, 2018)

Go Noles getting rowdy


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 30, 2018)

Go Dogs on their way to jail


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 30, 2018)

GO DAWGS getting some rain!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 30, 2018)

Go Noles eating Steak and Lobster before the 1st of the month!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 30, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles eating Steak and Lobster before the 1st of the month!



Go Noles using the last $$ on their EBT cards.....

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs shooting thunder chickens!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs stringing trot lines for turkeys!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 31, 2018)

Go Noles checking John's lines


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 31, 2018)

Go Noles eating hen turkey


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles eating Steak and Lobster before the 1st of the month!



To SS potted meat and sardines taste like steak and Lobster tail.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2018)

Like he has ever had any Lobster tail.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 31, 2018)

Go Noles eating fresh lobster while vacationing in Maine


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 31, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> To SS potted meat and sardines taste like steak and Lobster tail.



Dump them sardines in a can of vienners and mush em up real good..... can't tell a difference


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 31, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles checking John's lines



Go Noles poaching turkeys!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles eating fresh lobster while vacationing in Maine



It is spelled Meigs SS.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 31, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> It is spelled Meigs SS.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 31, 2018)

Go Noles eating fresh MAINE lobster


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 31, 2018)

Go Charlie eating canned crawfish from the Meigs convenience store


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 31, 2018)

Man it's slow in here


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 31, 2018)

Go Slayer stirring up the deer hunters months after the season ends


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter, boys! SS thug says he ain't looking for eggs today, he's looking for chicks! 

GO DAWGS hiding eggs! GO TROLLS stealing eggs from the kids at the park today!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter and Go Dawgs from Utah!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Do mormons celebrate Easter Slayer?


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Awesome pic Slayer!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 1, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Do mormons celebrate Easter Slayer?



I have no idea! I’m about to head to my service and as soon as it’s over, I’m making a b-line to Arches National Park and Southern Utah for the week!

After spending a couple days in Salt Lake, we’re seriously considering moving back here this summer..


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 1, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I have no idea! I’m about to head to my service and as soon as it’s over, I’m making a b-line to Arches National Park and Southern Utah for the week!
> 
> After spending a couple days in Salt Lake, we’re seriously considering moving back here this summer..



I don’t blame you one bit. I was out there two years ago. We hit Bear Lake on our way to Yellow Stone. I could live there as well my wife is always showing me small ranches in Idaho, Montana and Wyoming. She wants to have a place out there when we retire and one here. Go Dawgs in Utah!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 1, 2018)

Go Mormons hunting eggs in the snow


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Charlie eating canned crawfish from the Meigs convenience store



One of them stores used to have the best baloney in South Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the lovely Town of Meigs.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 1, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I have no idea! I’m about to head to my service and as soon as it’s over, I’m making a b-line to Arches National Park and Southern Utah for the week!
> 
> After spending a couple days in Salt Lake, we’re seriously considering moving back here this summer..



Quit telling people! That is one of the final three places on our list of places to move for our great Jawga escape in 6 years.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 1, 2018)

Go Noles smelling a dead dog.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 1, 2018)

Go Noles that told them wimmens they better dig a deep hole.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 1, 2018)

Go women that didn't listen and wouldn't wait till a man got off work.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> It is spelled Meigs SS.



He ain't in Meigs no more Charlie. He had a hankering to be around a lot of people again so he moved to Ochlocknee.

Go Dawgs in Ochlocknee having to put up with SS and his potted meat food product.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> He ain't in Meigs no more Charlie. He had a hankering to be around a lot of people again so he moved to Ochlocknee.
> 
> Go Dawgs in Ochlocknee having to put up with SS and his potted meat food product.



I heard they Banded him from Meigs Elfiii, he wont make it long in Ochlocknee, there are some mean old Dawgs down there and they dont like interlopers.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs still welcome in Meigs.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2018)

Now John, ever third post has to have at least five words in it. Here, let me show you.

Go Dawgs down on the Mountain.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2018)

Them propostions like if, and but, and a, and to, count. And, and counts also. So try to watch it a little closer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 1, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Quit telling people! That is one of the final three places on our list of places to move for our great Jawga escape in 6 years.





Go Dawgs in Arches National Park!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs having a blast out west!

How's that Charlie


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs in KY!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Tiger Ga!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs remembering good food at the Dillard house!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs wishing N. Ga. Was the same now as when I was growing up!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a fine spring morning!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 2, 2018)

Go Monday morning Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I heard they Banded him from Meigs Elfiii, he wont make it long in Ochlocknee, there are some mean old Dawgs down there and they dont like interlopers.



They might tolerate him in Coolidge for a while. He prolly ought to stay away from Boston though. That's Hades' Half Acre over there.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Utah watching the sunrise this morning thru Mesa Arch!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2018)

Man what a view.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs having a blast out west!
> 
> How's that Charlie



Very Good John, very good.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Quitman Georgia.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Man what a view.



I was up at 4am hauling butt to get to it before sunrise!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs up at 4am. !


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 2, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs up at 4am. !



I’ve got the money shot but it won’t let me post it from my phone..


----------



## elfiii (Apr 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs at the Utah Arches.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs at the Colorado River in Dead Horse..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Canyonlands!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Awesome pics Slayer !


----------



## elfiii (Apr 2, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Awesome pics Slayer !





He's livin' large this week.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 2, 2018)

elfiii said:


> He's livin' large this week.



Yes he is. GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs back at the Hotel.. I’m beat but still have the energy to pound some beer..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 2, 2018)

Walking thru downtown Moab at lunch today with a UGA shirt on and heard a “Go Dawgs” from across the street!

Dawgs all over the US!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs out west yelling Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 2, 2018)

Awesome views, Slayer! And if you don't mind, the next time you're out there, holler a passionate GO DAWGS for me. 

Enjoy it and y'all be safe, brother!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 2, 2018)

Go Dogs walking on the moon


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 2, 2018)

Go Noles in Willacoochee


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a fine spring day!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 3, 2018)

Go Noles in the Boro


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs eating lunch in Arches..


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs that had Sushi for lunch today!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs that just want to Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs, that gonna be in The State in the next 48 hours.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs in KY. Hunker down  Charlie sounds like y'all might get some rough weather!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs that caught a mess of Crappie this evening


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Turner County.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs enjoying the fine weather!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs headed out tomorrow to do some more turkey hunting before the next rain hits.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs head South in the morning. Hide the gnats.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Murphy Georgia.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 4, 2018)

These gnats ain't hiding Charlie. Bring some dadgum deet and dryer sheets


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 4, 2018)

Go Noles in Statesboro....GATA


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs heading south!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 4, 2018)

GO DAWGS on this nice and breezy night!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> These gnats ain't hiding Charlie. Bring some dadgum deet and dryer sheets



I dont plan on washing any clothes while I am down there SS.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2018)

I use hot sauce to keep the gnats off. Just hope the Mexican gnats aint out yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 5, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I dont plan on washing any clothes while I am down there SS.



You've been in KY too long Bo$$


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 5, 2018)

Go Noles inviting Bobby Bowden to the practice field


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs moving 10 mph through Downtown Atlanta.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Arches National Park!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs living large!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs calling in hens but no gobblers this afternoon.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 5, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs calling in hens but no gobblers this afternoon.



They eat good too!!! Choot em! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs tagged out on trot line turkeys this year


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs thinking of setting a new line tomorrow. ....... what's the worst that could happen.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs zipping between Canyon’s..


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the piney woods of north Ga!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 6, 2018)

GO DAWGS on this fine Friday afternoon.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs explaining to the game warden why trot lines should be legal!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs that enjoyed an afternoon double header between Lowndes Co Vikings and the Colquitt County Packers today, to determine the 1AAAAAAA Baseball champion. They were tied for first when the play begin, and after splitting a double header, I guess they are still tied.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs in South Georgia and loving every second of it, gnats and all.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 7, 2018)

Get up and GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a rainy morning!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs heading back south from Utah..


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 7, 2018)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs boarding a Delta flight..


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a jet plane!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 7, 2018)

Go hungover Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 7, 2018)

Go Wild Willie whipping the Noles into shape


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting more trot lines ready to hang!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 7, 2018)

Go closet Noles in Bryant Al


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs cutting Brussels sprouts in south Georgia!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 7, 2018)

Go Noles picking cabbage.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs fishing in the rain in SOWEGA today.

20180407_103854[202].jpg


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie having a fish fry tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2018)

Aint no bream fishing like South Ga pond fishing.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2018)

I did see SS when we come through Omega, and was gonna stop and talk to him, but he was working hard on getting them tomatoes bedded. I was afraid it would get him fired, cause I heard he was on thin ice already. I would hate to see him lose his $9 an hour job.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs catching slab side bream !!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlie in South Ga showing out! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready for a throw down of fried fish! Good job Charlie!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs catching pond bream in SOWEGA!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Aint no bream fishing like South Ga pond fishing.



Biting so fast you can only use 1 pole


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 8, 2018)

Go Noles headed to Pooler Ga


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs grilling chicken legs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs starting a weight lose reduction plan tomorrow. ........


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs on the keto diet


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs doing the Mediterranean diet!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 8, 2018)

We got one dog on a diet and another slurping down fresh fried fish and a natural light in Omega


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 8, 2018)

Hey fish is on the diet. .........

GO DAWGS eating fish!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Apr 9, 2018)

Go Monday morning Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Apr 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Go to see you Rip!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 9, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Hey fish is on the diet. .........
> 
> GO DAWGS eating fish!!



He's down in Scooterville. They ain't ever ate a fried fish without a gallon of cheese grits, slaw, hushpuppies, and beer!

Go Dogs pigging out


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2018)

Go catching Red Bellies in the Ochlocknee and lb size bream from a pond in the piney wood of SOWEGA.

20180407_103854[202].jpg


 20180407_103833[206].jpg 

 20180409_144516[213].jpg


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Apr 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs all last week catching big spots and crappie at Lanier during spring break


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs enjoying spring break!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs back in GA!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs grilling Burgers and Dawgs on the grill.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs eating like a king!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs, back in Kentucky.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 10, 2018)

Go traveling Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Apr 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 11, 2018)

Cocka doodle doooooooooooo and GOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs bringing sanity to the baiting thread...... well kinda!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs baiting Turkeys love a good corn pile sit!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey Jeff I have figured out that a trot line for turkeys is way more effective and once in a while you can even get a young tender fawn on a hook!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Ty Ty.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs up in Suwanee.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 11, 2018)

SS thug must be getting overtime at the chicken plant! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Apr 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Apr 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Apr 11, 2018)

Dawgs Go


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Hey Rip you heading to Guntersville soon?


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 12, 2018)

Championships! Let's go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 12, 2018)

Go Noles fighting traffic


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 12, 2018)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 12, 2018)

Yall are worse than Vikings grunting.. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 12, 2018)

Hate I missed Rip. I was gonna ask him if he would take me catfishing.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Douglasville.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 12, 2018)

Rip dont care for stinky bait in his boat.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs finishing up payroll and headed downhill towards the weekend.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Rip likes pulling in lunker carp!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready to snag big Bass off their beds!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm a man of the woods, and it's my pride! 

GO DAWGS being men of the woods! GO TROLLS being men of the cabbage fields!

Friday is here, boys!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Heading down to the Classic City next Friday!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 13, 2018)

Go Dogs getting their man card revoked


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 13, 2018)

Justin Timberlake? Really?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs trying to figure out who hacked Silver's account!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 13, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Justin Timberlake? Really?





Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs trying to figure out who hacked Silver's account!



I'm sorry, if y'all prefer Neil Diamond and Barry Manilow, y'all will have to post that junk yourselves!  

GO DAWGS listening to the latest JT!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 13, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I'm sorry, if y'all prefer Neil Diamond and Barry Manilow, y'all will have to post that junk yourselves!
> 
> GO DAWGS listening to the latest JT!



Oh Good Lawd... Go DAWGS begging Elfiii or Charlie to find out who hacked Silver's account!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2018)

What is wrong with Neil Diamond?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2018)

Or the 1950's Diamonds band.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 13, 2018)

Neil who?????? Isn't he a Canadian? ?????

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs listening to oldies.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs listening to Lynard Skynard !!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 13, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I'm a man of the woods, and it's my pride!
> 
> GO DAWGS being men of the woods! GO TROLLS being men of the cabbage fields!
> 
> Friday is here, boys!



Go Dawgs ain't allowed to post such tripe Silver. You know this. 

Go Dawgs holdin' other Go Dawgs to account for their wicked ways!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head home from work!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready for G Day!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 14, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I'm sorry, if y'all prefer Neil Diamond and Barry Manilow, y'all will have to post that junk yourselves!
> 
> GO DAWGS listening to the latest JT!



  go bammers and dogs with sketcy taste in music


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Go bammers in Cali!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Mexico NY catching trout!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a stormy Saturday in the Blue Grass.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Georgia, headed up here to Turkey Hunt.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Charlie you gonna make it down for G Day?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 14, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go bammers and dogs with sketcy taste in music



Hey, man! Good to see ya popping in.  And glad you like the JT song! 



John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!



John been on a roll! 

GO DAWGS on this fine Saturday night.

Y'all be safe!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Posting on rainy days is easy.......lol


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Charlie you gonna make it down for G Day?



I am not gonna make it, but my two sons and their sons are gonna be there. They were raised right.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2018)

Holyfield looking good in Spring drills. I hope he get to tote the tater more this year. He is looking like Super man. He done swole up and appears to have lost no speed. I thought we should have used him in the second half of the NCG.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

I thought the same thing Bo$$


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Sunday morning Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Noles making some big plays in the spring game


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Laborn showing out


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Go Noles on weekend release from the chicken plant.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs listening to the rain!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Noles and Bammer owning this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

We're about to take this thing over.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> We're about to take this thing over.





Says the nole on weekend release


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Noles running pg. 22


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Noles in Bryant Al


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Go closet Noles smoking hams in Ky


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Red River Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Browning Slayer Nole


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Bammers in Cali


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Noles Go


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Lethal Simplicity


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Do Something


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Slick Willie leading the way


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dogs winning the nat.....nevermind


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Noles getting ready to whoop up on some Hokies


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Noles working on the coast


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Noles in the pros


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Go old Noles attending the spring game


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Nice to see Coach Bowden back in Tally


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Primetime


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Warrick Dunn building houses for Dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Noles all over the state of Ga


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Go John Cooper doing the war chant in his man cave


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Noles on pg 23


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 15, 2018)

GO DAWGS watching the radar about to get some rain.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2018)

Wasn't much to it in our neck of the woods SB


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs laughing at  noles fans who have no thread of their own!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs traveling to Athens!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs in KY!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Dawsonville!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Danielsville!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs making noles look silly!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the Classic City!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Ila!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Royston!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Cartersville!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Commerce!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Colbert!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs living the dream!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Noles picking Brussel sprouts!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Tiger!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go closet Dawgs working at the chicken plant!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Madison County!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! Committed to the G!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs living large!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs traveling to Athens this Friday!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs having to get a motel in Gainesville


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 16, 2018)

I'll have whatever John is having, please! 

GO DAWGS holding down the GO DAWGS thread like a boss!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Noles in Savannah


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Noles driving this ship down the Savannah River


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Noles getting ready to put up some points


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Noles having a big spring game


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Noles watching Vanilla Ice after the spring game


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Noles not giving him Liquor and condoms in his contract


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Noles with Mia Khalifa on the sidelines


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Trump wishing he picked her instead of Stormy


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Noles in the film industry


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Recruiting class of 19 jumped from #13 to #2 at the spring game


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

It's no wonder after seeing her on the sidelines...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Slick Willie knowing what these recruits want


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Noles owning the go dog thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Noles ready for September


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

GO Noles in Alabama


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dog fans liking Justin Timberlake


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dogs eating dinner with Caitlin Jenner listening to man of the woods


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

How you gonna be a man of the woods wearing skinny jeans and Timberland boots


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Noles listening to Hank Williams Jr


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Noles GO


----------



## elfiii (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a dreary cold Monday in April.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs 6 days away from the G Day game.


----------



## JSnake (Apr 16, 2018)

Go dawgs! Considering going to G-Day - cool part is, it's me and the woman's anniversary and she's a gator


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

We are going to G day!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Ga!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Alabama! Where they are claiming Kirby is cheating in recruiting!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dogs cheating on the trail


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Noles at the port


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs watching noles get deported!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs putting Sports thug in timeout.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs wondering where the global warming went.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs waiting on a heat wave!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2018)

SS's vacation is about over. Gonna be some turnip greens and collards to cut soon.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

SS thug gonna be working overtime! !

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Noles living in the Dog's heads


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Noles taking over this thread


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Noles living in a Dawg thread!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs turning the page


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs having fun!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

SS thug gonna get some fresh vegetables soon


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Noles dreaming of Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs keeping the thread up top!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Noles getting ready for Sep 3


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2018)

Willie gonna wow em SS.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Jesup !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Jasper!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs at the Dillard house!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Fort Lamar!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Pocataligo


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Carnsville


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Mexico NY!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs wishing it was Friday


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Dalton


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready for the weekend


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs keeping warm


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs in KY


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Royston


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Hull Ga


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs showing noles how to run a thread


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 17, 2018)

Dang, SS Thug went ballistic up in hera! But as always, our DGD wore him out in the end!   

GO DAWGS holding down this thread!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dogs singing along with JT in the shower


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Noles headed to the work release farm!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs working a short week


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs in North Florida


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs running this thread


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go bammers in Cali still in bed


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Hunker down boys!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Sure wish it was game day


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Ready for some Saturday football


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs poaching turkeys


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs snagging bedded bass


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Dawsonville!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Braselton


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Flintstone Ga


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready for Saturday and G day


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs thinking we can close this thread by Saturday


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs #1


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs hoping the boss man don't catch them posting


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Elfii Dawg being the boss man


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Noles in Garden City


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles in Garden City



Go Noles typing on the break room computer


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 17, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs singing along with JT in the shower



Cool! I do that too! Rock on, bro! Rock on! 

GO TROLLS on their way out the shower straight to the crop fields humming JT tunes!

GO DAWGS ready to see some UGA football, even if it's only a G-Day game!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Noles posting on a smartphone.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dogs still flipping that phone with authority


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2018)

Go spring time Noles....time to make a S&S Jr


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 17, 2018)

Goggles has picked up the mic! Too bad he sounds whack! https://www.dawgnation.com/football...rigo-blanko-blankenship-releases-new-rap-song Go MC Goggles! 

GO DAWGS kickin' field goals and spittin' rhymes!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs keeping thugs in line!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go nole thugs typing on an analog phone!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready to rumble


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs. .... great day to be a Dawg!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2018)

Daily Vols suck and Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs let's close this one before Saturday guy's!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Mystic, where the great Gospel Singer Uncle Billy Royal lived,


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2018)

Gos Dawgs down in Smyrna, home of Julia Roberts.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in TY TY hoping the frost dont get the greens.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs on Elfiii's hunting preserve in West Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs in KY!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Watkinsville!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Bo$$ Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs turning another page


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs loving every minute of it


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head South East for the weekend


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!  Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs livin' large just because.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs sneaking off to Elfii's lease and not getting caught


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Mystic, where the great Gospel Singer Uncle Billy Royal lived,



Hold on Bo$$. You're mighty close to home


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Noles in Mystic


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Who all is planning on going to G day


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 18, 2018)

Wake up and GOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hold on Bo$$. You're mighty close to home



Uncle Billy is My great Uncle. We are going to spend some time there later on this years, checking out the Graveyards for Graves of my ancestors.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2018)

roll  tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2018)

daily volsux


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2018)

Just Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 18, 2018)

Roll Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 18, 2018)

Go Dogs scheduling a new team in 2023. Should be a nail biter


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 18, 2018)

Go Noles owning this go dog thread


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs letting the other fans live in our basement.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2018)

The rent will come due on day.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2018)

We gonna cut off yall,s WiFi.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2018)

Then what you gonna do?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs that are gonna watch the Spring game on TV while my sons and Grandsons watch it live.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs happy because 6 is back.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2018)

6 keeps us humble.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs living in the Bluegrass and there are a lot of them.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs wanting to go fishing with Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs celebrating their 48th wedding anniversary today.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2018)

Go Ladies luck enough to marry a Dawg.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2018)

Dont think we can finish this one before G-Day is over.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2018)

Need Fishing Guy to help us out.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2018)

Night Dawgs and 6.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 19, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> roll  tide





Matthew6 said:


> daily volsux



There he is! 



KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs celebrating their 48th wedding anniversary today.



Congrats to y'all, Mr. Charlie! That is awesome! 

 

GO DAWGS looking forward to G-Day!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Noles Go


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs pointing out that FSU's QB got busted for mary jane..


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs we are gonna close this one before G day


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Congrats Charlie!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs heading to Athens tomorrow!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Noles with UGA on their minds


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs fishing for Crappie


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs in KY!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Bo$$ Dawg Charlie!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go silver Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Dawsonville GA


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Commerce!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Slayer Dawg running for office in 2020!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs keeping it real


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go calibama Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Noles dreaming of collared feilds


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go bammers in Cali!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Matty6!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs packing the truck


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready to rumble


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs poaching Elfii's turkeys


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Cartersville!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Tiger


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Tifton


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Noles hoping for a weekend pass


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs moving this thread along


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs. John Cooper pushing the rope.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs, who cant wait to see Justin Fields on the field.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2018)

Sure hoping that Elijah has a great Spring Game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 19, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs pointing out that FSU's QB got busted for mary jane..



And entered a diversion program much like Roquanda


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Noles in rehab


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dogs in the shower.......


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Noles dreaming of a weekend pass


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go rehab  noles


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Madison County!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Keep it going Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Dalton


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Dawgs rule the rest drool!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Bulldog born and bulldog bread , when I die I'll be bulldog dead!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Real Dawgs bleed red and black!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Hunker down you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Great day to be a Dawg!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Penn St dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs thanking God they didn’t grow up a Nole!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Syracuse NY!!!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 19, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs thanking God they didn’t grow up a Nole!!



Go Dawgs agreeing that is one of God's greatest blessings in life along with paid for crab legs.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 19, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs agreeing that is one of God's greatest blessings in life along with paid for crab legs.



That’s right!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head to Athens!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Athens tomorrow!! I’ll be stuck in Bew York until Wednesday but I’ll be on Lake Ontario catching Browns Sunday!!! Running into a few Dawg and Bama fans up here. I’ll post some pics Sunday!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs up north! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs down South!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs raising a commotion! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs glad they have never cheered for any other team!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Cuthbert!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Vidalia


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Jesup


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Columbus


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Gainesville


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Forsyth


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs sneaking into elfii's hunting lease


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs always yelling Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs thanking God they didn’t grow up a Nole!!



It could have been worse, you could have grown up as a Vol. Then you would have had to wear that putrid Orange and listen to Rocky Top day and night.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2018)

There might be something worse than being a Vol, but I have not run into it yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2018)

We need Slayer to do one of them meme or what ever they call them, that includes Rocky Top.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2018)

Rocky Top we will never be, the winners of the SEC.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2018)

And what is up with the end zone checker board?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2018)

I think it is a reference to them playing checkers while all the other teams are playing chess.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2018)

Vols think Chess is what they bow up and stick in air. Hey Vols, that word is chest.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2018)

Vols dont recruit players, they offer them probation.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs trying to close this one out in 3 days.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 20, 2018)

GO DAWGS getting up just to type GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

It's on y'all. We are fixing to load up and head out! Close this one down boys I know you can!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs have fun John!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 20, 2018)

Y'all be safe and have fun, John! Take some pics to share with us.

GO DAWGS heading out for G-Day! I know John will represent us up there! he's a DGD!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 20, 2018)

GO DAWGS trying to close out this GO DAWGS thread!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 20, 2018)

GO DAWGS on this fine, cool Friday morning! SS thug gonna feel good out there in the cabbage fields today! Only time he sweats is when he spots a cop!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 20, 2018)

GO DAWGS eating fresh picked cabbage tonight!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs it's KyDawg's 50th wedding aniversary


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 20, 2018)

and his birthday Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 20, 2018)

GO DAWGS playing possum and dangling from a tree!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 20, 2018)

GO DAWGS trying not to blow away out there today.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 20, 2018)

GO DAWGS wishing they were attending G-Day tomorrow! Hope we don't have any injuries out there.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 20, 2018)

G-Day kickoff is set for 4 p.m. on ESPN tomorrow. Or can be streamed online at WatchESPN. http://www.espn.com/watch/


GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> G-Day kickoff is set for 4 p.m. on ESPN tomorrow. Or can be streamed online at WatchESPN. http://www.espn.com/watch/
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



It the game not going to be on regular TV?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs, that cant get Chrome Cast to work.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2018)

Heck of it is the 8 year old Grandsons will be at the game instead of here helping me make Chrome Cast work.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs watching the G-Day game on a computer monitor.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 20, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> It the game not going to be on regular TV?



Yes, it will be televised on ESPN or may also be watched online. https://www.dawgnation.com/football/georgia-spring-game-2018-date-times-tv-channel-preview-april-18

GO DAWGS up in Kentucky ready to watch some Georgia football! Even if it is just a spring game!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 20, 2018)

GO DAWGS 'bout to eat some homemade vegetable beef soup! It's soup weather here right now!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Rocky Top we will never be, the winners of the SEC.





KyDawg said:


> It the game not going to be on regular TV?



It'll be on ESPN Bo$$! 


It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 20, 2018)

Go John Cooper and KY Dawg Dawgs. They's DGD's fo sho.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 20, 2018)

Every day is a great day to yell Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 20, 2018)

If you ain't a Dawg fan you ain't doodley squat.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Kicked back and relaxing in Gainesville. ...... lord this place has changed since I left GA in 1976........


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs taking the granddaughter to her 2nd G day game!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Elfii Dawg! 

Elfiii is a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Bo$$ Dawg Charlie!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Silver Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Mrs. Hornet22! !!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Ila Ga


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs traveling tomorrow


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs in KY!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs raising their kids and grandkids the right way...... Dawg fans!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs trying to help close this one before the game


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready to take the granddaughter to the indoor pool!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs. ....125 more to go guys


----------



## elfiii (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs doing their part to close out another Go Dawgs thread.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Gainesville taking they granddaughter to the cement pond and getting ready for G Day.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs prolly missing the game on TV cuz we got to go help #1 son at his new crib and they ain't got no TV hooked up yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs Down in Unadilla.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs falling a little short of closing this one before G Day.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs lucky enough to go to the Game.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2018)

Rip Prolly gonna be there.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs. .... we gonna close this one Bo$$....


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Get this one closed tonight


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Come on boys close this thread


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in South Georgia


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Hall county


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Banks county


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Oconee county


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs almost to 900


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Madison County


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Danielsville!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Comer


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs doing their best!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs giving 110%


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Looking forward to see Justin on the field tomorrow


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs turning 900


----------



## elfiii (Apr 20, 2018)

Go John Cooper Dawgs pushing this thread like tomorrow ain't gonna come!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs wondering where all the other Go Dawgs are.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs hoping they hurry up and get here. ......


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Push the rope boys ......


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs again


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs moving ahead


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs one more time


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Noles headed to Sanford with a sprayer full of Gramoxone


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

SpotandStalk got him a weekend pass!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Ty Ty


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Let's get ready for G Day!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs having fun


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs watching Jaws on TV


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs waiting on 4 o'clock tomorrow


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Noles planting Onions


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go North East Georgia Dawgs pulling Ramps!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs in South Georgia putting food on Noles fans tables


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Dawsonville


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs in KY


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs fighting Atlanta traffic


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go post rush hour Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready for some football


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Watkinsville


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Tiger


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs turning the page


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Get up and Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Let's GATA. ..... GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Rise up Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs sic em woof woof woof


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Rise up gather round rock this place to the ground!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Paradise by the dashboard lights! !!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs paying taxes so Noles can buy groceries


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Noles picking up their EBT cards


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs closing in on 1000


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the mon


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Cali


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the mix


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs putting the youngens to bed


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting to Sanford around 1:00 tomorrow


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Dawgs rule the rest drool!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs running this thread


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Sanford Fl.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready to shut this one down


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs bored in a motel room


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs wondering where everyone else is


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready for September


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs thinking Bo$$ is gonna come help shortly


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Washington


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Rise up Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs thinking this one is about done


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs this one is done


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Stick a fork in it ......... GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Shut it down boys and start a new thread for tomorrow


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs tomorrow between the hedges!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 20, 2018)

Way to go, John!

GO DAWGS!


----------

